# First Pattern BSA Paratrooper Bicycle Register



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi All,

The recent discussion about the number of First Pattern BSA Paratrooper bikes made has shown how little knowledge of the Fisrt and Second type BSA exist.









						Worth of Original Pattern One Folding Bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

I have the exact bike in these photos. i got bike after it was documented. It is a Pattern One bike. Any help on value would be appreciated. Located in the US.  https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1942-ww2-bsa-airborne-bicycle-1st-pattern-r4152/




					thecabe.com
				




Other than the Serial Number list compiled by Captain Stevens, which he admits is years out of date, there is almost no detailed information out there.



			BSA Airborne Bicycle Survivors – www.captainstevens.com
		


I intend for this to be a listing of First Pattern BSA's, (twin saddle stem tubes) and have set up a similar page for Second Pattern BSA's.









						Second Pattern BSA Paratrooper Bicycle Register | Military Bicycles
					

Hi All,  To go alongside the register I'm compiling of First Pattern BSA Paratrooper bikes here:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/first-pattern-bsa-paratrooper-bicycle-register.216089/  I am compiling a list of Second type BSA's in existance, to try to expand the knowledge base on them.  Other...




					thecabe.com
				




Images Credit : The Online Bicycle Museum








If you'd like to contribute, please post at least a photo of the bike, the Serial Number, , web link and location (if possible), and any other details you may have. There are bound to be duplications occasionally, but that's not a problem. I'll record what I can, and publish it here from time to time in the same way I do the Columbia anf Huffman G519 details.

Thank you for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

To begin at the beginning...

R4154, currently with @101259MB in Arizona.

Image Credit : The Online Bicycle Museum












						1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern (R4154) – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern (R4154)




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R3641

Photo Credit: Questmasters








__





						Wartime Bicycles
					

WARTIME BICYCLES During the early 20th century, the bicycle was the easiest and most cost effective vehicle the military could purchase. In 1942, a contract was awarded to two bicycle manufacturers to produce the Government Model 519, or G519 Bicycle, to be used by all three branches of the...



					www.questmasters.us


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

Likely to be R2953

Ebay Listing:


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

Serials R1228 (Left), R5381 folded, belonging to John @Houndsworth in California

The Silver one is a very late BSA, R77527

Photo Credit: Houndsworth












						Worth of Original Pattern One Folding Bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Sell it in an auction or here on DOND. Guessing high or low doesn't accomplish anything. God bless  The OP's "first model" is clearly a superlative specimen. What would one pay for a 9 out of 10 Autocycle sell for vs. a postwar B6?  Original...




					thecabe.com
				




John adds:

The hinges on 1228 are made from pieces of angle steel, not castings:





This was the standard production set up - castings. This on the very late bike but are the same on SN 5381:





It would be nice to know the earliest SN that got the hinges made from castings.

T-bolt with straight rod welded across the top of the bolt head is a very early feature:





Standard method was rod went through a hole in the head and each end was bent up:





An early feature was the pedal arms were not reinforced early. A thick section was added later:
Here is my 1228:





The 5381 is the same:





This is how most look, this from a 37XXX SN bike. Pedal driven inboard of course. I don't have a correct crank/pedal assembly on my late bike but I'd probably buy that from someone for the right price.





There may be other differences, I am not a big student of these.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R1179 with Nigel Silver in Derbyshire, UK.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R6599, soon to be with Mercian in France:

Photo Credit: Octothorpe












						Reassembling BSA Paratrooper 1st pattern | Military Bicycles
					

Like a lot of people during the pandemic I'm taking some old projects down from the high shelves and getting them in order. Now it's time to reassemble my BSA Paratrooper (Airborne) bicycle, SN R6599. I bought this in 1997 and rode it a couple times, then stowed it away until 1999 when I began...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R1422 with the Online Bicycle Museum

Image Credit : The Online Bicycle Museum












						1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern: #1422 THE EARLIEST RECORDED SURVIVOR – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern: #1422 THE EARLIEST RECORDED SURVIVOR




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R2485 with the Online Bicycle Museum

Image Credit : The Online Bicycle Museum












						1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern Twin Tube (R2485) – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 1st Pattern Twin Tube (R2485)




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

Uknown, UK

Picture Credit Velosolo








__





						BSA Airborne Parabikes
					

VeloSolo disc hub mount cogs and parts and accessories for singlespeed and fixed wheel bikes.  BSA Airborne Parabikes.



					velosolo.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

Unknown Avignon, France

Photo Credits: Catawiki

































						BSA - Foldable bicycle - 1950
					

Old Foldable Road Bike




					www.catawiki.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R8348 of PBR. South California

Photo Credit PBR














						BSA airborne all original | Military Bicycles
					

My uncle passed some time ago and my family is finally cleaning out his stuff. He was a huge car guy, but collected just about everything. I guess he was somewhat into vintage bikes, but the most unique was this BSA airborne.   I am now the proud owner of this fine bicycle, it seems to be almost...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R6387 Ex Captain Stevens collection, Canada, sold to @Wing Your Heel in the UK, now sold on.

Photo Credit: Online Bicycle Museum












						1942 BSA Airborne: 1st Pattern Twin Seat-Tube (R6387) – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1942 BSA Airborne: 1st Pattern Twin Seat-Tube (R6387)




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R6312 of @redline1968 in Portland, Oregon
















						Military bsa military paratrooper find help! | Military Bicycles
					

Got this cool bike today off c-list. Never seen one with the added seat post.. I liked it so I got it. I know it’s paratrooper it  came from Cali it been in one family for 40 years called a type 1. I Heres what I like to know.... what year?  is it rare? how hard is it to get parts? what’s...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R6190 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 18th August 2017.

BSA Airborne 1st pattern twintube. Very good condition. All correct except bar grips and paint. Rides very well.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R2953 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

See post 4.

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 23rd October 2016..

Frame number R2953. Very rare first pattern. Twin downtube. Restored with all corect parts. Tyres new.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R2485 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

See post 9.

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 23rd October 2016..

BSA 1st pattern airborne bicycle. Twin down tube. Frame number R2485. A used bicycle has had frame welded where they all break, hence the change to 2nd pattern. This bike has original paint, VERY RARE ORIGINAL TRANSFER, BSA 40 saddle and all correct parts. War grade tyres supplied. From the BSA AND MILITARY BICYCLE MUSEUM.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Unknown Thailand

Photo Credit: Roulez Rouillé






			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - BSA Airborne Bicycle de 1942


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Unknown by Roulez Rouillé in France

Photo Credit: Roulez Rouillé





			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - BSA Airborne Bicycle de 1942


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Unknown, UK.

Photos: Ebay/Worthpoint













						WW2 BSA PARATROOPERS FOLDING BICYCLE PARABIKE | #454667957
					

1942 WW2 BSA AIRBORNE BICYCLE, 1st PATTERN, EARLY TWIN TUBE MODEL As can be seen from the photographs, this is a well preserved, but unrestored example of the rare early model BSA paratrooper bicycle.




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Unknown, USA

Photos: Ebay/Worthpoint














						BSA folding bike frame paratrooper airborne para twintube double tube RARE! | #333122790
					

BSA folding bicycle frame. When was the last time you saw a double tube / twin tube early model 4 sale? Very rare! NO RESERVE, HIGHEST bidder will get this item. For restoration, definately old and wo




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Unknown UK

Photo Credit: Dominic Winter Auctions












						Lot 534 - B.S.A. Paratrooper's Bicycle Mk 1,
					

Lot 534 - B.S.A. Paratrooper's Bicycle Mk 1,




					www.dominicwinter.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

RXX35 Selles Military Antiques, France.

Photo Credit: SMA








						Vélo pliant BSA 1er modèle commandos/parachutistes anglais - Selles Military Antiques
					

Rarissime et superbe vélo britannique modèle pliant, premier modèle (double tubes avec système d'attache de la pompe à vélo sur l'avant des tubes), de dotation réglementaire pour la troupe, fabriqué par la célèbre firme BSA (Birmingham Small Arms), principalement utilisé par les parachutistes...




					www.selles-military-antiques.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R1916 by MM in France

Photo Credits: MM.











			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - BSA Airborne, vélo pliant WWII
		


(Merci, Serge)


----------



## Mercian (Oct 28, 2022)

R5325 of Derk Derin, in Manitoba, Canada

No photo.






						For Sale: Reproduction Mortar fuze - MLU FORUM
					

For Sale: Reproduction Mortar fuze For Sale Or Wanted



					www.mapleleafup.net


----------



## Houndsworth (Oct 29, 2022)

My three are shown in post #5 - the two by the sign and the folded black one. Here are some details, most of which I also posted on page 7 of the Second Pattern thread Adrian created.

By the way, one of my pictures he posted showed the differences in handlebar T-bolts. I said the later style was a rod inserted through a hole in the bolt head, and the ends were bent up. I now think the head probably had two holes drilled at that angle and two straight rods were brazed or soldered in.

The R77527 in the middle has an incorrect crank and pedal assembly (am looking for correct assembly), incorrect grips, leather is shot, everything else looks correct, two Firestone War Grades.

The two early ones in that pic are R1228 on the left, unrestored original, with two Dunlop WGs. This one has the T-bolt configuration as on my signature picture, and hinges made from angle steel. The folded black one is R5381 which has a coaster brake hub and incorrect rim, incorrect saddle (I'm sort-of looking for correct ones). The interesting thing about this one is the Avon Avebury WG front tire. "War Grade" smallish and only on one side. On the other side of that is a small, molded War Department broad arrow W/|\D. I wonder what other WG tires were made with the War Department symbol?

It would be nice to document just the different tire makes and their markings, and with pictures. Someday a company might reproduce these and if only one is copied it would be nice if it was the correct type for most bikes out there. For example, if the Firestone was only used later in production (not saying it was), better to offer a different brand.

This is a good place to mention there will be a "Military Motorcycle, Scooter, and Bicycle Showcase" in California, USA on April 21, 2023 at the Camp Plymouth Swap Meet & Military Vehicle Show which is April 19 through 22. This is the largest annual event for ex-military vehicles in the western USA. There will be BSAs besides my three there, a number of Welbikes and Cushmans, and of course some motorcycles like my '41 Indian 640. I am the coordinator and am hoping to hear from some expected participants well before the event. When I do I will ask them about their BSAs and report to you, Mercian.

I attached the flyer for the showcase. If anyone wants to attend, I can send the general event flyer. We attract military vehicle owners and fans from many states and several countries. Some combine this with visiting the many regional tourist destinations in Northern California. For example the tiny town of Plymouth dates from the Gold Rush that started in 1849. Many historic sites are along Highway 49, and San Francisco, Yosemite National Park, and Lake Tahoe are within a couple hours.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

Unknown at the Kng Abdullah II car museum in Amman, Jordan

Photo Credit: Dreamstime 












						BSA Parabike - Folding Airborne Army Bicycle At The Exhibition In The King Abdullah II Car Museum In Amman, The Capital Of Jordan Editorial Photography - Image of emblem, army: 136506187
					

BSA Parabike - Folding Airborne Army Bicycle at the exhibition in the King Abdullah II car museum in Amman, the capital of Jordan. Photo about emblem, army, detail, classic - 136506187




					www.dreamstime.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

Unknown at Centre Juno Beach, Courseulles-sur-Mer, France

Photo: Centre Juno Beach





History (in French) behind this particular bicycle here: https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/cul...-juno-beach-de-courseulles-sur-mer-1615584515


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

Unknown, Worthpoint UK

Photo Credit: Worthpoint













						Bicycle BSA Folding WWII Airborne Bike War Grade Tires Paratroopers Parabike | #473033657
					

Vintage BSA WWII Folding Bicycle in original condition, decals, hand grips, seat.Back tire is Dunlop War Grade, front tire is dunlop War Grade.Serial number stamped on rear tire bracket.Tires do not h




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Welbike (Nov 14, 2022)

Okay, am way behind everything bicycle related, the motorized two wheelers somehow taking preference, but this came up, and had a look at Colin Stevens list, and mine came on top of the list, number R923, believed to be the oldest known survivor, found in a basement in Arnhem, Holland by me about 33 years ago. I need to get it out of the attic, and take some decent pictures, but here a couple of detail shots. I have been compiling a list for years, and have 19 first patterns listed, and 48 second patterns, but digging through the Cabe here, will have me add more of them I expect.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi Lex @Welbike

Yes, I follow your motorised work on HMVF.

Thanks for putting up those most revealing photos!

I had seen R923 on Colin Stevens list, but not included it until now, because there are no other details on the list, and the position of the serial number makes them easy to damage or be misread.I was starting to assume that the lowest number was R1000, but apparently not. I wonder what it is, then? With only one or two of these bikes per thousand surfacing, it could possibly be R1 It will be interesting to see if there are lower numbers.

The purpose of listing First and Second pattern BSA's here is to compile a list of known survivors, and look at the (relatively few) differences during production.

I now have 13 confirmed first pattern, another four or five probables, and about 180 second patterns listed. I will be sharing the list, with some conclusions, here shortly.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Welbike (Nov 14, 2022)

No probs Adrian, I also have a very nice second model, I will post pictures of shortly. I believe the numbers started at 100 (some British Motorcycle manufacturers did this too, and seems to have been a common thing), and the first model ran up to 10.000, after that it was the second model, the highest number recorded (by me) is R77527 in the US.  the first brown painted ones started to appear around 15000, before that all green.

Cheers,

Lex


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi Lex, @Welbike

I agree that an R1 is unlikely, and that R100, or pssibly R500 are more likely starting points. As you say, if 100 is used by some UK motorcycle makers, then, knowing your experience in these matters,, I consider that most likely.

From a first run through of the information I've gathered, these are my thoughts and observations. If you can tie down the details better, or know otherwise, please let me know.

I have twin tubes confirmed to R6599, First confirmed single tube at R10779. Since the twin tube was a design failure, I'm not sure if BSA would have built to a set number, or just introduced the design change as soon as possible. But certainly in the order of 10000 frames.

The last 'Angle Iron' type hinge, as on yours, I have recorded is R1422, and the first cast hinge R3641.

R77527 of John Neuenburg @Houndsworth  remains the highest frame number recorded.

The spread of numbers I have is pretty good, at least one from every thousand built, however there is an anomaly, with no frames recorded between R62836 and R73380, around 10000 frames. I'd like to find some numbers in this gap. I wondered if they'd been produced, then sent overseas to commonwealth forces. My searches are mainly USA and Europe, so they might not turn up frames in other countries. The only place I could think of was India. I contacted a BSA parabike owning friend out there, but his bikes weren't in this sequence, and he had no other information. Being late production, I also wondered if they had gone into War Reserve stock. A problem remaining to be solved.

BSA marked frame wingnuts were used for a very short time, first recorded at R21622, and last recorded at R22712. By R22973 they were back to standard.

Items that are not directly attached to the frame, and colours can be more difficult to record, since they could be changed in service.

The tommy bar for the handle bar bolt is welded direct to the bolt until at least R4154, and seems to ave changed to the standard type by R6312 (a twin tube).

The frames seem to have been Green from the start, to at least R10779, a single tube. The first Brown frame I have recorded is my own T13439 (still the only T prefix I've found, another mystery), the last R16894. The first Green recorded after that is R17598.

The undercoat almost throughout production seems to have been a black enamel paint. Some frames it is difficult to tell if this was the case, and one late frame is red.

The pedal arms were reinforced with bosses for the pedals are first recorded at R22973, the last of the unreinforced recorded being R22666.

There is also some esoteric stuff to do with serial number sizes and fonts.... (-:

I hope this was of interest. I hope to complete the actual table shortly.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Welbike (Nov 15, 2022)

Good info Adrian @Mercian, I looked for a way to send you a PM, but can't find it, maybe you can send me one, and I'll answer.

Cheers,

Lex


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2022)

PM sent.... @Welbike


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2022)

Unknown. R.Ravindran India.









						On foldable motorcyles and bicycles
					

With reduced weight and greater flexibility, foldable vehicles made for World War II still charm vintage two-wheeler enthusiasts




					www.thehindu.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 19, 2022)

Unknown; UK






			Extremely Rare 1st Model Twin Tube Airborne Forces Folding Bicycle


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2022)

Unknown, Vikram Pendse Cycle Museum, Pune, India.

Photo: Vikram Pendse













						CYCLE MUSEUM IN PUNE - Pedal And Tring Tring
					

Vikram Pendse Cycle Museum in Pune is a time travel to history of bicycles with an elaborate display of handpicked collection making it an ideal place to visit for every passionate vintage artefacts lover. In a quaint street of Karvenagar, Pune, stands a three storey structure housing a bicycle...




					pedalandtringtring.com


----------

